# Crossbreed or High Noon



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Crossbreed or High Noon.. I have heard great things about both of them.. both take a little time to get, after you order them
so I ask you if you had a XD 40 3" or another Subcompact, which one

SuperTuck or Split Decision?

Crossbreed "supertuck"
http://www.crossbreedholsters....4.JPG

High noon Split decision
http://www.highnoonholsters.co....html


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess you're talking about holsters. What brand are you asking about?


----------



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

crossbreed Super Tuck

and



High Noon Split Decision


----------



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a High noon Closing argument and its like st SD is but it holds open .



















Doc


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*I didn't vote because....*

I haven't tried a High Noon but did have a Crossbreed IWB for my S & W M&P, that I sold. I sold the holster not the pistol. It felt like a slab of stiff leather on my waist and hard to get on & off. It was well made though and I didn't wear it enough to break it in.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Hehe, I have both..., or WILL have both! I have a Highnoon Split Decision right now, and I carry both my XD-9SC and HK USPc in it. I also have a Crossbreed Super Tuck on order (should be here in another week or two I'm hoping).

Right now I can tell you that the Highnoon is a great little holster. It's pretty comfortable and fits both guns really well. My little XD hides away very nicely, especially right now with sweatshirt weather! If I have time and remember too, I'll have my wife take some pictures of it on me and I'll post them here. :smt023

Edit: Are you sure that the Split Decision takes time to get??? When I ordered mine (a few days before Jan 1) it was still a "Stocking Item," meaning they kept that model in-stock, and it shipped the next day. You might check into that again. I had mine about 2 days after I ordered it (2nd day air).


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You should talk to Maximo right on this forum. He's made me two excellant holsters that are funtional as well as beautiful.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> You should talk to Maximo right on this forum. He's made me two excellant holsters that are funtional as well as beautiful.


Before the great crash '07, tnoisaw posted this:




> Maximo= http://www.leatherslinger.net/custom-IWB-holsters.html



WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

The great Crash of '07. I remember it well.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The holsters CLEMCO51 mentioned are tuckable holsters and right now I cannot find a supplier for the type of clip I would use on a tuckable, so I don't make those yet. These two holsters are very different from one another and the one that I would concern myself with the most is the clip style. Cross breed uses j-hooks and in my experience j-hooks come unhooked way too often for my comfort. If you loosen your belt a little after a big steak dinner it can come unhooked. The hook used by High Noon is by far the best holster clip EVER. If I could find a supplier of them that is what I would use but I think High Noon has them custom made. I had a High Noon hidden alley holster and wanted one of the custom tuckables so I was going to order one for my M&P compact but then realized,,,,,, I make holsters so I ripped down the Hidden Alley and used it's clip on my own but I cannot duplicate it since I can't get that clip. I think the CrossBreed would be more comfortable, but personally I would go with a High Noon custom tuckable with sweat shield. However if you just wanted a regular IWB I would go with the CrossBreed for comfort.


----------



## AggieWatchDog (Dec 5, 2007)

Texasdoc said:


> I have a High noon Closing argument and its like st SD is but it holds open .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TexasDoc!

You're in Virginia now? Did you inform the Texas A&M Alumni Association?

I am sure that they would want to know what one of their "graduates" is up to, especially a PhD with such a well-known, sterling reputation!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have a thread on here about the Supertuck.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

High Noon lists certain models as "stocking items" on their website. You can have one of these in a week. The others take about three months.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow this thread was started a year ago


----------

